

Ask HN: Managing flight itineraries for conferences? - tehwebguy

We&#x27;re booking 30+ flights for special guests this week, anyone know of a solution to monitor flight status updates and send itineraries to guests?
======
ASquare
Have you tried using Tripit? Other options to consider: Tripcase & Worldmate

~~~
tehwebguy
I wasn't a big fan of TripIt but their Team version seems like it might be
what I'm looking for. TripCase and Worldmate are new to me but neither appear
to have something to manage bookings from an org level.

